# package gun shootout



## WOLFGANG (Feb 19, 2006)

you choose savage package gun or remington 710?why?


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Neither!

The scopes that come on those guns are junk. Cheap Bushnells and cheap Simmons.

Buy a Remington 700 or Ruger m77 and put a good Burris, Nikon, or Leupold scope on it.


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

I agrea w/ rem. but if someone was holding a gun to my head and said choose, I would take the savage, and Im more of a remington guy the 710 is junk all around, plastic stock, terrible stock, and worst F-ing action I have ever handled. remington ought to be ashamed of themselves.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

*1shotWonder wrote: *


> 710 is junk all around, plastic stock, terrible stock, and worst F-ing action I have ever handled. remington ought to be ashamed of themselves.


 :beer:


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with not buying a package....but what are you hunting or shooting....it the shots are not that far....go with the package. It will get the job done until you can afford a better scope.

I would buy the savage out of the two choices....like what 1 shot wrote...the 710 is junk...IMO.

If the savage has the accu-trigger, and the detachable clip.....that is a great gun. Just needs a better scope.....


----------



## WOLFGANG (Feb 19, 2006)

HI CHUCK THE RIFLE WOULD ACTUALLY BE FOR MY YOUNGEST 12 YEAR
OLD DAUGHTER.WE WOULD BE HUNTING FOR WHITETAILS. SHOTS VARYING FROM 50-200 YARDS.I HAVE BEEN LOOKING AT A VARIETY OF RIFLES,WE ARE FROM MANITOBA,CANADA SO ALOT OF THE RIFLES AVAIALABLE DOWN SOUTH ARE NOT READILY AVAILIABLE UP HERE.WE ARE ALSO KIND OF ON A BUDGET SO I AM TRYING TO KEEP IT AFFORDABLE.PRICES ARE IN CANADIAN FUNDS.
1.STEVENS MODEL 200 .243 $335.00
2.REMINGTON MODEL 7 YOUTH SYNTHETIC .243 $570.00
3.SAVAGE 11FYCXP3 SYNTHETIC YOUTH PACKAGE .243 $440.00
4.SAVAGE 111FCXP3 SYNTHETIC .243 $430.00
5.REMINGTON MODEL 710 YOUTH .243 $430.00
6.MOSSBERG 100 ATR .270/USING LOW RECOIL AMMO $300.00
MY DAUGHTER IS QUITE PETITE SO A YOUTH GUN WOULD BE IDEAL.WE
CURRENTLY HAVE REM MODEL 700 BDL .30.06(MINE)REM MODEL 7 7MM-08 (WIFE)WINCHESTER MODEL 70 MINI CARBINE .243(DAUGHTER#1) SO 
I WOULD LIKE TO GET ANOTHER .243 SO I AM NOT HAULING FOUR DIFFERENT CALIBERS OF BULLETS EVERY TIME WE GO SHOOTING.THANKS FOR YOUR INPUT.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Of the choices you listed I'd take the Remington Model 7. The most exepensive I know, but you get what you pay for. And as your daughter grows you can restock the model 7 with a full sized stock instead of having to buy a new gun.

Do yourself a favor and spend atleast 200.00 on a good scope. Burris, Nikon, Leupold.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

I agree with Rem 7400,

of those choices I would go for the Rem model 7 youth.....but either of the savages would work fine. For the two hundred yard shot those scopes should do fine....just have her get out there and shoot. In a .243 cal the recoil in all of those rifles should be minimum. But also like Rem said.....save some money up and get a better scope down the line. But the packages should do just fine.

Good luck, and remember...practice, practice, practice.

Chuck


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm a fan of the Savage, not as pretty as a Rem, but IMO a better rifle. The accutrigger is great and they are more accurate out of the box than most Rem's.

DO NOT get the package gun though, scopes are junk.

huntin1


----------



## 1shotWonder (Oct 10, 2005)

have u checked out the weatherby vanguard compact? a lil more spendy than the savage, but they make a package that comes with both a youth stock and a full size one and a scope(not a good scope but no packages ever do)


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I would shop around for a better price on the Stevens Model 200 in .243 and go from there. These are quite light in weight and I am sure you could shorten the stock if need be. This is basically the same gun as the Savage sans the Accutrigger. Speaking of the Accutrigger, I know that everyone is talking about them but in my opinion they have one downfall, and that is shooting with gloves on (like can and does happen when hunting Whitetails).

I have a Stevens Model 200 in .223 (bought at Sportsmans Warehouse in Fargo for $259.99 a couple days before Christmas), and just love the Rifle. No it is not pretty to look at. No it is not very fancy. No it is not a Weatherby, Remington, Ruger or Winchester. BUT YES it shoots and shoot quite well. I bought this Rifle as a tool so to speak and received more than I expected. I was able to tune the trigger to a super crisp 2 3/4 pounds quite easily following instructions I found on the net. The Barrel is free floated, and while there are several mold lines on the stock, it fits me quite well.

Just my opinion, but to me the Savage Package Rifles don't offer much extra as I would end up replacing the scope anyway.

Larry


----------



## Azian (Jul 8, 2004)

I just read an article in one of the Rifle Shooter magazines on bargain savage bolt actions. They shot a savage model 14 .243 and a Stevens 30-06 using various factory ammunition. The largest group average that the Stevens shot was 1.85 inches at 100 yards. The largest group that the Savage Model 14 shot was 1.90 inches. For the price of the Stevens you can't really beat the grouping. My wifes cousin is 15 years old and she shoots a stevens in .243. Her uncle hunts all over the country and can afford all of the expensive equipment he needs, but he chose this as the rifle for his daughter. I bought a Savage model 110 hunter last year to try out the accutrigger. I replaced the Simmons scope on it right away with a Leupold VXII. With Winchester Factory ammunition I acheived 1 inch groups at 100 yards. I put the Simmons scope on an old Ruger 30-06 and haven't had a problem with it at all. If I was to do it again I wouldn't buy the Savage only for the fact that I would rather have a Thopmson Center Encore, but the savage hasn't let me down. They only major differences I can see between the Stevens and all of the other savages is that the stock for the Stevens is a gray synthetic and you can't get it in accutrigger. I don't think a first time hunter would really care about something like that though. I'm not at all endorsing the Savage rifles, but I can't really find anything wrong with them for the price that you pay.


----------

